# West Branch Fishing Outing



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

West Branch Fishing Outing - Saturday, May 18th 

8:00 am. - East Boat Ramp Parking Lot 

2:00 pm. - Shared Lunch at Shelter beside East Ramp Parking Lot 


Post in this thread that you are coming - and what you are bringing to share to eat or drink, etc. 
We will also need someone to bring- paper plates, paper towels, plastic cups, knives, spoons and forks.

I'll add your info. to this main post.


For food: post in this thread what you'd like to bring, and I'll add it to this post.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


fishinful - 100 or so bluegill filets
Ruminator - killer baked beans
ezbite - assortment of chips and pretzels
tilefish - killer cheesy potatoes
Lil Rob - macaroni salad(chilled)
jhetsch2 + 2? - killer dessert
Bulldawg
grt1014
Bassbme
Evinrude58
RedJada - burgers & dogs, paper plates, paper towels, plastic cups, knives, spoons and forks
mirrocraft mike
Lawman60 - possibly special "COPS" Chlli XTra hot
monte39 - cooler with pop and water
CowboyWyatt
johnnythefisherteen2
bdawg
Twin City - plates,towels,cups forks,spoons,knives and salt & pepper and garbage bags

Several boaters have open seats offered. 
Its best if possible to get your connections made before Saturday morning at the parking lot. 
That is always a last minute option as well if there are any open seats left. 

** Nonboaters that you can offer a seat if you have a boat and would like some company:

CowboyWyatt
jonnythfisherteen2
jhetsch2, maybe son and father

**Remember that Mark [bassmastermjb] is discounting all live bait for OGF members for this event! *

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell

I talked to Mark. He told me that he will sell to OGF members all live bait at 33% off, and all lures and tackle at 10% off for this event in support of it! 
However this pricing won't include flats of crawlers.
.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I've requested this thread to be stickied to make it easy to refer to.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice thanks Jim


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Ruminator said:


> I've requested this thread to be stickied to make it easy to refer to.


 Looks like the wrong post got stickied. Anyway, put us down for paper plates, paper towels, plastic cups, knives, spoons and forks. We will also grill some burgers and dogs. So if anyone wants to bring some buns and or condiments speak up, if not we will bring that too.
Also, we have fished WB from shore for the past 6-7 years and have yet have a fish to show for it. So if anyone has two open seats on their boat that can brush the WB skunk off. Count us in.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats okay, I'll take care of the threads.

Thanks for offering to bring the tableware and food. 
Grilling some burgers and hot dogs will taste great with what else is being brought.


----------



## Twin City (Feb 16, 2013)

We were at W B Sat. We only shore fish. Caught 11 crappie 5 were keepers.2 bass 1- 12 incher and 1/14 incher.Saw a huge Musky crusing the shoreline.Water is still a little cold. The bite didn't last long . 5:30 to 7:00. But it was a good day for the first time out .O by the way the crappie we kept were 10.5 to12.5 no Fish Ohio. Peace.


----------



## Twin City (Feb 16, 2013)

I will bring the plates,towels,cups forks,spoons,knives and salt & pepper and garbage bags.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

sounds good. I mom is definitely coming ( no way she's leaving me alone in another county with strangers) and I'll ask my friend if he wants to go.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Getting myself in on this thread.

As mentioned previously, my son has a soccer game late that morning, so we'll hopefully be there by 2pm...so, no morning fishing for us.

If anyone plans to fish after the lunch for a couple of hours, we'd be interested and appreciative to join in someone's boat until the early evening or so.


----------



## Twin City (Feb 16, 2013)

I will also bring Mustard, Catsup,Hotdogs,onions,halapinos.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Wish I could make it Jim. I'll try to make your next one.
(free bump to the top!)

For those of you that have never made one of these, Jim & Lynda do a great job. You'll have a blast!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

For those that want to get an early start, I'll be opening up the baitshop at 6am for the West Branch Get Together.............Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

put me down for assorted bags of chips and pretzels. im still on midnights then, so if i cant get friday night off, ill be there by 2pm, maybe noon. can someone post a map of where the ramp/shelter is at on the lake. its been a few years since ive been to WB.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a open seat or two. I have a 14ft boat it seats one really comfortable two reasonably comfortable. Lil'Rob I plan on sticking around for awhile after if I don't limit out on crappies before then. If anybody wants to get out with me in the morning let me know.

I was out today and got 40 crappie but 35 were 8 1/2 to 8 3/4, so out of the five keepers 1 was a female and 4 were males. I think the bite is turning on should be full on by the 18th.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Dale, sorry you can't make it this time! 
Thanks for your support of Lynda and I, your compliment means a lot. :B

Mark, thanks for opening up early for anyone who wants to stop in. I'm adding this to my primary post at the top. !%

Tom, (aka ezbite) I'm glad you are going to be able to come! 
Added what you are bringing to the top post. 

monte, added your generous offer of open seat/s to the top post.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

never fished WB. found a interesting little pond while hunting there. I might go back and see if its work bothering with.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry everyone, going to have to back out. Been working on a new product line at work and things are coming together faster than expected. Goal is to start production no later than end of May. So my weekends are consumed. I have a couple crazy busy weeks ahead of me. Sorry again.

Patrick


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

RedJada said:


> Sorry everyone, going to have to back out. Been working on a new product line at work and things are coming together faster than expected. Goal is to start production no later than end of May. So my weekends are consumed. I have a couple crazy busy weeks ahead of me. Sorry again.
> 
> Patrick


What? no.....This can't be..... No... NO GRILLED HOT DOGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear it Pat. Lawman60 will not be able to make it either.

Its close enough now to start watching the Ravenna weather. Today the weather.com forecast for Saturday is a high of 75, low winds out of the north at 8 mph with a 30% chance of an isolated thunderstorm.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like I will be able to go! Probably won't be fishing till after lunch. Might have 1 or 2 open seats, but might not know until the day of the event. Might have my 8 year old twins fishing with me. Not sure what I'm bringing yet.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Got the fryer ready. Jim do we have the pavilion? Did not think of that till now.

Any fishing reports. I have Friday off so I may pre fish.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

There is a Muskie's Inc. combined Chapter 19 & 23 tourney Saturday and Sunday this weekend. Just to let you guys know.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad to hear it bdawg.

Jim, go for the prefishing and get them warmed up.  Your fryer looks great!


I long ago called to reserve the shelter, but they don't do that for the ramp ones. First come, first served. I'll get there early to hold it.

Steve, thanks for the notice! What time will they launch? From which ramp?

*Would someone not yet signed up to bring anything like to bring what Red Jada was going to, or dogs,buns, condiments?*

Are all open seats filled?

.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i have to ask about being on a boat.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

OK cool. I did not think you could reserve it but could not remember.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Starts at 0700 from both the East and West ramps.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry Rumi 

I have to back out also.

Fishing a eye tourny at Berlin that day. Can't believe I didn't catch this earlier.

I know I will be missing a great time as these get together s are a blast.

Tell the wife I said HEY !!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

MadMac said:


> Starts at 0700 from both the East and West ramps.


How many boats?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Steve, do you know how many boats, and where the weigh-in Saturday will be? 

It looks like we may need to share the East Ramp shelter?



Sorry to hear that Mike, good "catching" in your tourney! :B I'll tell Lynda you said "Hi".
.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

fishingful said:


> How many boats?


It's not like a bass tourney, they don't have a blastoff.
There will be 2 Muskie clubs having tournaments at the same time they will end on Sunday they are 2 day events.
Depending on the weather there will be prob 30 or so boats. There will be plenty of room on the water for every one.
They don't have a weight in its like a paper tournament, there is no way to bring a fish of that size and that stresses that easily to be weighted. All you would see after a tournament would be dead floating Muskie at the ramp if they did.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Didn't figure they did it like a bass tourney. Just was wondering if it was 30 or 300 boats.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, like Rick said we don't do weigh ins or blast offs. It will be a little crowded at the ramps around 7 am Saturday though. We aren't having a shore lunch for this one either so no worries about the shelter. Keep an eye on The Hound around then though. He gets hungry.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

not to worry, I have to work saturday till 5:00, but may hit west branch sunday if not leesville or salty, never know where I may show up...


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Any fishing reports. I have Friday off so I may pre fish.

I took friday off but my fishing buddy bailed on me. If you want company let me know I can meet you there.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

monte39 said:


> Any fishing reports. I have Friday off so I may pre fish.
> 
> I took friday off but my fishing buddy bailed on me. If you want company let me know I can meet you there.


I don't have plans set in stone yet but the girlfriend is going to spend the day with me. Not even sure i am fishing. Some other time


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Ruminator said:


> *Would someone not yet signed up to bring anything like to bring what Red Jada was going to, or dogs,buns, condiments?*
> 
> .


Rumi, I can handle the dogs, buns, and condiments. See ya there!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

REMEMBER!!!!! 1/3 off all bait and 10% off all tackle for the outing. I should be in the shop shortly after 5:30am............Mark

PS.... please let me know your from OGF and attending the outing before I ring up your purchases.

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell

Crawlers $1.50 Doz
Red Worms $2.00 40ct
Leeches $2.00 Doz
Sm-Med Minnows $1.25 Doz
LG Minnows $1.65 Doz
Shiners $3.50 Doz
Maggots $1.25 100ct
Wax Worms $1.25 25ct
Meal Worms $1.25 25ct


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks bdawg! 

... and thank-you Mark! I hope you see some OGFer's tomorrow morning! !%


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ill be there for lunch


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll try to make it to the afternoon picnic. I'll bring Jello.


----------



## Beaston23 (Jun 11, 2009)

Have fun guys! Wish I could have made it, good luck out there Bdawg!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

My best one so far today. Lots of fish just small. Only one keeper size crappie.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The group.....


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The group......


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught a bunch of 7 inch crappie. Musky should eat well


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Had a good time at the outing today! Thanks Ruminator for putting it together. Thanks to Bulldawg for taking me out on your boat. Good to meet some new people.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great afternoon meet and greet. lots of food and fish stories


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

After not being too sure about the weather all week- isolated thunderstorms; it turned out that it was a beautiful day!

And what a great time it was once again to get to fish with OGF friends!

The crappie were already off their beds, so they were tough to find; the summer pattern is now kicking in for them.

Twin City got "Big Fish" of the day with the 38" muskie he caught while shore fishing!! Awesome job Scott! A beautiful big :b . 

Great food! Oh my gosh, a big thanks to everyone for what you brought!

And a special thank-you to Jim, (fishingful) who brought, and deep-fried right there about 125 Bluegill filets for us to enjoy!!! ... and you _know_ we did! 

We sat around talking about all things fishing, and otherwise, enjoying the time with each other until 6:30-7:00 in the evening. It was fun looking at old, and wild lures and some home-made ones too that Cowboy Wyatt and Bulldawg brought.

We also had a very nice, lengthy visit from Ranger Julie who stopped in and shared her knowledge on a number of topics of discussion we had that came up- from eagle nests to Bigfoot. 

I think its safe to say that a good time was had by all. 

Thanks again to all who came yesterday, and for everyone who missed it, maybe next year- maybe Mosquito I'm thinking... 

*And also a special thank-you to Mark for opening up early for us! I hope you had some OGFers stop in and take advantage of your special event prices. 
.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a great time also and it was good to meet some new faces . The food was great , but the fishing was not so great . But overall had a great day !


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I've added in my post above some good things I didn't originally think of, if you think of anything more, please post and add them.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I had a great time too, talking fishing and eating some too! Nice meeting everyone and hope to see you out on the water soon. If anyone wants to meet up for some fishing, send me a pm. Always looking for more fishing buddies! 

I went out fishing after lunch and did just as bad as everyone else, except Twincities! Caught 3 channel cats. Largest was 3lbs. Got 1 white bass and some small crappies. Fished the dam face right before dark for bass/walleye/crappie, and got nothing. Still, a great day to be on the lake! 

Then, I had to go home to a birthday slumber party for my 11 yr old daughter. She had 6 friends spend the night! Glad I missed out on at least half of that...


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I missed it, but caught a big kidney stone, one that I won,t forget for some time. maybe there,ll be a fall outing.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you again ruminator I had a good time. The fishing could've been better but the food and the conversations made up for that. I enjoyed meeting everybody. Congratulations on the fish twin city.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Pleasure meeting everyone...had a good time. Thanks again to monte39 for taking us on his boat...no keepers, but he put us on plenty of fish and we had a good time. Way to go Jim for putting on another enjoyable outing...look forward to more in the future.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh Jim! I feel your kidney stone pain![aargh!]  I hope you are feeling better now.

It was my pleasure guys, good seeing and talking with all of you! :B


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

I am amazed at how truly helpful, courteous and great everyone on this site is. I had a great time. We shouldn't wait so long to have outings. That's the best time I have had in years. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

